# Got a ticket for sitting on the sidewalk



## db3kfan (Dec 18, 2009)

in Arcata, CA. Really don't want to pay this because it's fucking ridiculous. If I don't pay, will a warrant be issued? Like, if I'm in Colorado or some shit, would they haul my ass back to the north coast for a lock up?


----------



## smellyskelly (Dec 18, 2009)

how much is the ticket for?


----------



## smellyskelly (Dec 18, 2009)

i thought nola first


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey, I got me one of those! But that was in Louisianna.

They'll issue a warrant if you don't pay/show up to court, db3kfan, but its non-extraditable. so if you can get out of the state, yer golden.


----------



## Franny (Dec 18, 2009)

Ditto what Dirty Rig said. I got one of these sitting outside a taco bell drinking a soda I PAID FOR THERE. I feel a bit of your rage I think.

edit: Charlottesville, VA for the record.


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 18, 2009)

the statute of limitation in new orleans is 7 years. i am perfectly happy not going back there for even longer than that


----------



## pumpjack (Dec 18, 2009)

i was thinking austin. they'll get your ass too. mine was dismissed, no show for court or nothing. it just got dropped.


----------



## drunken marauder (Dec 18, 2009)

Ha Ocean Side Ca went to jail/ass kicked for sitting on the side walk and got out 20 minutes before my ride left for dude fest....


----------



## db3kfan (Dec 18, 2009)

smellyskelly said:


> how much is the ticket for?



I don't know, but I'm gonna take the stay away for awhile advice. Thanks all.


----------



## freepizzaforlife (Dec 23, 2009)

I got the same thing in santa cruz earlier this summer, sent them a letter, somehow got out of the warrent, told them I was a traveler and didnt have money to pay it. its up to 300 dollars now or something rediculious.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Dec 24, 2009)

Why don't you go to court and ask the judge if that's what passes for justice these days, ask the cop (if he shows - if he doesn't: case dismissed) if that's why he joined the force, to write loitering tickets to kids taking a brief rest.
You got somewhere else to be? Wouldn't it feel great to win against the cop in a court?


----------



## Dirty Rig (Dec 24, 2009)

Although I admire your enthusiasm, I don't think anyone has won in court for throwing a "there's no more justice anymore!" tantrum :-/


----------

